
Method Cards - Case Studies - IDEO - kqr2
http://www.ideo.com/work/item/method-cards/
======
thetable
A design professor of mine highly recommended these. They seem like a nice
reminder (that you can bring into a meeting) of all the ethnographic methods
available.

BoingBoing just linked to a scanned version, although I'm pretty sure it's not
authorized in any way. [http://www.boingboing.net/2009/02/09/ideos-deck-of-
method.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2009/02/09/ideos-deck-of-method.html)

